# Peat Moss Floats



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

a few things...

1. use a plate, bowl, saucer, etc. on the substrate to diffuse the water as you pour it in... it won't kick up the substrate, esecially if you're slow and gentle.

2. the peat is supposed to be a very thin layer on the bottom plate of glass in your tank, not "mixed" with anything, sand, gravel, or otherwise. you then cover it with the rest of your substrate, sand, gravel, etc...

3. peat and water column fertilization are really not intended for the same purpose. peat is used as a thin bottom layer to acidify the substrate, making it more hospitable to the bacteria and chemical reactions beneficial to the roots of your plants. water column dosing is a way to get the nutrients needed by your plants to your plants. the only other method for doing that is using a nutrient-rich substrate, such as soil, or adding substrate fertilizer tabs which contain the macronutrients and/or micronutrients needed by your plants.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I used a plastic cup i cut in half :icon_roll will make sure to use a plate or bowl next time. i didnt mix them together i put sand and stones on top of the peat moss will use a thicker layer next time.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

you do mean a thicker layer of gravel, right? a thicker layer of peat is asking for trouble  the most common description is "light dusting".

Oqsy


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Also wet the peat before putting the gravel over it, you can get away with a think layer if you do that. For low tech tanks people use thicker layers.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks all for your help try number 2 went much better this tank is just for me to hone my skills that way I know what not to do when I set up my 55 then eventually build a large tank.


----------

